# Undercharged by a coffeeshop - what do you do?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Let's say you walk into a coffeeshop and order a Piccolo and a Pain au Chocolate - which should come to £4.70 - yet you're only charged 47p.

a) you notice before you tap your card on the reader

b) you only notice when you get you your table with drink and pastry in hand

What would you do in these situations?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Point it out to them. All the shops I frequent are small businesses. Same would go for a local independent restaurant.

I'd care a lot less if it was a large chain.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

In with aaronb on this one


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would stand there, take a bite from the pastry and a slurp of the coffee, then ask if they were interested in a foolproof method of maintaining profits........


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah if it was a costa I would say nothing ... Probably comment that 47p was pushing it for the coffee.

smaller independent I would go back and confess their sins


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why does everyone automatically feel sorry for independents? If they are stupid enough to employ minimum wage monkeys who think a coffee and pastry is only 47p then they deserve to go bust very quickly


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

a) point out their error as the indivdual may have to make up the difference when the "virtual" or real till roll analysed at the end of day or shift. More likely the chain element will charge the server, independant could make a decision to take it on the chin as a gesture of customer service.

b) fess up and take all said in part a into account irrespective of size of business.

If paying attention at the till woud take the oppoortunity to correct them before sale finalised but there is actually:

c) Chain programs their tills incorrectly thus dispalying price on screen at wrong cost or marks up the price wrong on the ticket?

take the price offered then point out error in their system as advertised at that price so would expect Sale of goods to apply?

John


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Why does everyone automatically feel sorry for independents? If they are stupid enough to employ minimum wage monkeys who think a coffee and pastry is only 47p then they deserve to go bust very quickly


I assume Glenn meant that they typed 47p in the card machine and handed it over without noticing the mistake or something like that, obviously nobody is going to actually save "that will be 47p please" when handing over a coffee and pastry.

I've worked 10 hour retail shifts on my own before, if it's busy and you're trying to keep on top of everything its easy to have a momentary lapse of concentration.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

when you pay by flashing your card the till usually links in and the assistant does not need to manually input the numbers. A mistake is a mistake. 10 hour shift or not, the staff member is not operating to company standards by not checking. What if it was the other way? They tell you 47p, the machine takes £4.70.....would they track you down and would you know otherwise? If you do not double check the transaction, then tough on you


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

aaronb said:


> I assume Glenn meant that they typed 47p in the card machine and handed it over without noticing the mistake or something like that, obviously nobody is going to actually save "that will be 47p please" when handing over a coffee and pastry.
> 
> I've worked 10 hour retail shifts on my own before, if it's busy and you're trying to keep on top of everything its easy to have a momentary lapse of concentration.


I agree, mistakes happen. I have done 30 hours in 2 days, you cannot be completely focused all the time.

Also, I don't understand the reasoning of someone calling stupid or a monkey in such case. How much someone gets paid (is it actually true, I thought specialty coffee shops pay better?) is completely irrelevant.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Surely this is a simple matter of honesty? If you notice it then you should let them know, pretty sure you would be letting no them know if it were the other way around.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

honesty.....how far do you take that line dave.......diving in football........cheating at anything you like.......at the end of the day, I am sure most of us would do the honest thing, but, there has to be a fundamental question as to what caused this.

If the shop is employing people on 10/12 hour shifts then it needs to recognise that mistakes may and do happen......both ways


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Some time ago a teenager working at a shop cash register (small independent, I think it was?) gave me £10 extra in my change. I immediately pointed this out and returned it, saying "you'll probably need that back for when your till is cashed up later!". Don't think they realised at the time that I may have just saved their job for them as the individual definitely seemed very new and still learning the ropes.

T'was my good deed, that morning.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I would return the money...just makes me feel better to do that.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

to all those honest people who would feel better by returning the mistake.......would you do the same to Costa etc, and if not why not. You are either honest or not.....you cannot change your stance depending upon the retailer


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I would return whoever it was from, chances are an employee will get in some bother. It's hardly striking a blow against tax dodging capitalism by not returning against multi national companies.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Pretty straightforward as far as I am concerned.

As Dave says, if you notice the mistake then point it out, regardless of where you are.

Honesty engenders trust, so maybe worth thinking about it for next time someone accidentally shortchanges you and you immediately expect them to believe you and remedy the situation.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Order more stuff on the hope it happens again


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> Order more stuff on the hope it happens again


And complain that the last time you ordered the same, it was 10x cheaper.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd point out the error and settle up properly. It's a matter of principle for me, nothing to do with who or what outfit made the error.

Have done similar on many occasions and in every case the person behind the till has been most appreciative and sadly also surprised.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a basic principle, which is always treat others as you would have them treat you.....the follow on is never ask a person to do something, you are not prepared to do yourself


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> I have a basic principle, which is always treat others as you would have them treat you.....the follow on is never ask a person to do something, you are not prepared to do yourself


My wife doesnt want to be treated like I treat myself ...... she likes to be treated how she likes to be treated. ...... so instead of assuming that everyone wants the same things that you do, perhaps a better saying would be "treat others as they would like to be treated"


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have a basic principle too " what would the hulk do .... "


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Puny human


----------



## Blerkselmans (Mar 29, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> I have a basic principle, which is always treat others as you would have them treat you.....the follow on is never ask a person to do something, you are not prepared to do yourself


I assume if you were the minimum waged monkey, you would like the customer to point out the mistake you made.

The answer to the original question is a nobrainer, tell the guy he made a mistake.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

in order to have a discussion, you have to have a contrary view point, other wise it is a bunch of nodding monkeys all agreeing with each other


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Difficult one because chances are that a chain would penalise the employee and deduct the amount from their wages, so I'd be torn on the other hand if it was an independent shop I would be inclined to say something having grown up in a family business.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

So here's a question then - what if the coffeeshop is now a chain (5 or more locations) but started off as an independent?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Has that coffee shop shifted its focus from trying to make exceptional coffee, to using commodity beans and a generic formular in an attempt to maximise profits at the expense of the customer ?

i mean if FCP opened 5n new shops and went from using 21 roasters a year to 1 roaster and using the generic house blend the filter blend and an SO guest, shot without weighing etc etc ... Then yeah, I would treat them differently.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No - same ethos - just more locations


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

h1udd said:


> Has that coffee shop shifted its focus from trying to make exceptional coffee, to using commodity beans and a generic formular in an attempt to maximise profits at the expense of the customer ?
> 
> i mean if FCP opened 5n new shops and went from using 21 roasters a year to 1 roaster and using the generic house blend the filter blend and an SO guest, shot without weighing etc etc ... Then yeah, I would treat them differently.


Starbucks don't use commodity beans for example


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Then yeah, I would go back and pay the rest.

my "honesty" is based on engagement, if a shop engages with me then I am more likely to care and point out the mistake .... If for some reason I was in Starbucks and they did that, I just wouldn't care, they have failed to engage with me and draw me in to the circle of caring, and thusly I wouldn't give a damn


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok here's one - what if you can see if they weigh in and out etc but they just prod use tasty drinks . Surely doesn't matter does it

Or they used on roaster bit had 20 different beans from them over a year


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Glenn said:


> So here's a question then - what if the coffeeshop is now a chain (5 or more locations) but started off as an independent?


Everyone makes mistakes, if the coffee was that bad you wouldn't be in there in the first place, irrespective of the concept behind the shop, the staff still have bills to pay.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Starbucks don't use commodity beans for example


no they use a bean to cup machine, and refrigerate the food to the point it's unpleasant, heat the milk way above being sweet and use so much that you can't taste the coffee

a perfect example though, of my point, an independent that started life with a real passion for coffee, then went mass chain, went b2c, stopped being about the drink .... And are now having to rethink as people are moving on


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

And in answer to the next question of why do I drink there

(1) my wife and kid like it and I like to please them

(2) they screw up and I can have lunch for 47p


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

In Starbucks etc. I would think, 'result'. In an independent I'd draw attention to it.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Glenn said:


> So here's a question then - what if the coffeeshop is now a chain (5 or more locations) but started off as an independent?


Doesn't make any difference.

Decent behaviour should not be conditional.

That's all I can type for now. The air is a bit thin up here


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I would tell them it was the incorrect amount regardless of who it was or where.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jeeso


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Knowing I'd skanked them for £4.23 wrongly would leave a bitter taste (pun intended of course). Where's the feelgood factor - especially if it's coming out of someone's pocket who has just put effort into making you a nice drink (hopefully).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I have a basic principle too " what would the hulk do .... "


We never established which hulk though did we


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> We never established which hulk though did we


The green one


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Boo. Hogan knows best


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Fess up and pay - even if it was a chain to be honest. The poor buggars that work in chains won't need the hassle of being grilled by a supervisor.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Point out the error and pay. To me it makes no difference where it was from, Starbucks, Costa or a one man band, the principals the same. Be good, or Karma will get you in the end!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Glenn

so, is this a theoretical question or did it happen to you?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Jeeso


What's this?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> What's this?


A sort of exclamation of disbelief


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd do the decent thing and let them know, it's up to them if they then want the hassle of charging me or waiving the cost.

Hulk would just Smush.

My basic principal is "what would Sean Bean do...."


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> My basic principal is "what would Sean Bean do...."


he would be killed off before you were halfway through your granola bar

if you mean "what would Sharpe do..." then the answer would be to send an Irishman to sort it out


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sean's not dead....Ned Stark is dead.

Sorry Game of thrones spoilers.

My mantra is don't do what Ned Stark does.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

dfk41 said:


> @Glenn
> 
> so, is this a theoretical question or did it happen to you?


It happened to me

I made the operator aware before I tapped my card

I was interested to see what others would have done in the same situation


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Glenn said:


> It happened to me
> 
> I made the operator aware before I tapped my card
> 
> I was interested to see what others would have done in the same situation


You've done the right thing. That's all what matters.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Glenn said:


> It happened to me
> 
> I made the operator aware before I tapped my card
> 
> I was interested to see what others would have done in the same situation


what was their response?

gratitude, confusion, hysteria, surprise, loss of bodily function?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I think they were left wondering how many others they had done the same to ...


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh, I missed there was 2 options.

if I was just about to pay and noticed it, I would definitely fess up .... Mostly though because I can't be arsed to stand there for another agonising 3 mins as the operator realises the mistake and then has to recharge me, minus the 47p etc etc ... It's not worth the hassle .... GIVE ME COFFEE LET ME SIT DOWN


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Paying what you owe is honest.

Anything else isn't, however somebody might try and dress it up. Plain dishonesty, end of.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

You say nothing and pay 47p


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Point it out. Its just human decency.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Let's say you walk into a coffeeshop and order a Piccolo and a Pain au Chocolate - which should come to £4.70 - yet you're only charged 47p.
> 
> a) you notice before you tap your card on the reader
> 
> ...


For both situations (a) and (b) I would do the following.

1. If the shop was one of the large chains, say nothing and thank my lucky stars I have got a drink and pastry for 47p

2. If the shop was one of the small independents, say nothing and thank the owners (in my mind) for my excellent 47p drink and pastry

3. If the shop was a very recently opened small independent or one man band....I would give thanks for their inexperience, enjoy the drink and pastry for 47p and be sure to come again the next day hoping for a similar mistake


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Y'know, I misread the title of this thread as "Undercharged by Coffeechap" and my advice would have been to change your phone number and email address and lie low!

However, I was (a) wrong and (b) it could never happen!!!

David


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I saw this the other day, but due to the interweb not having been invented where we were staying i couldn't reply.

When I was younger I worked in a service station. I'd do 2x10hours Saturday & Sunday and another(proper) job all week (with lots of 9am-10pm days). Because we could barely afford to live with both of us working like that. People regularly got sacked if their till was down. One day my till was £10 down. I'd obviously over changed someone in the busyness. I sobbed. It was11:30pm. I cashed up three times. Went through all my card receipts. Sobbed some more. Fortunately I'm honest, and good at selling, and my supervisor was kind, and we took the money out of the magic jar (keep the change... Stuff that had been found...) And made it up with my own money.

My own money.

I always always point it out. Even if I disagree with the ethics or the quality of a company. I would know it should be £4:70, I've gone in knowing that. To say "oh 47p what a good fortune for Me" it's not okay.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Missy said:


> I saw this the other day, but due to the interweb not having been invented where we were staying i couldn't reply.
> 
> When I was younger I worked in a service station. I'd do 2x10hours Saturday & Sunday and another(proper) job all week (with lots of 9am-10pm days). Because we could barely afford to live with both of us working like that. People regularly got sacked if their till was down. One day my till was £10 down. I'd obviously over changed someone in the busyness. I sobbed. It was11:30pm. I cashed up three times. Went through all my card receipts. Sobbed some more. Fortunately I'm honest, and good at selling, and my supervisor was kind, and we took the money out of the magic jar (keep the change... Stuff that had been found...) And made it up with my own money.
> 
> ...


Looking on the bright side...your loss was someone else's gain


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

In hotel restaurant, in Portugal, yesterday. Presented with a bill for 6.4 euros which was for the drinks only and did not include the food we had eaten. Despite 6.4e being somewhat extortionate for two tonic waters, we immediately pointed out the oversight to the waitress, who's command of English was not great. She went off and checked before coming back and saying that according to the code on our hotel charge card we need only pay for the drinks. We insisted that was not the case and eventually we signed for the correct total of 54.6 euros. I would not have slept easy if we had taken advantage.

I don't wish to come over all saintly but on two occasions when I have found £10 and £20 notes in the street and with no chance of reuniting them with their rightful owner, I have put the notes in the nearest charity collection tin.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Snakehips said:


> In hotel restaurant, in Portugal, yesterday. Presented with a bill for 6.4 euros which was for the drinks only and did not include the food we had eaten. Despite 6.4e being somewhat extortionate for two tonic waters, we immediately pointed out the oversight to the waitress, who's command of English was not great. She went off and checked before coming back and saying that according to the code on our hotel charge card we need only pay for the drinks. We insisted that was not the case and eventually we signed for the correct total of 54.6 euros. I would not have slept easy if we had taken advantage.
> 
> I don't wish to come over all saintly but on two occasions when I have found £10 and £20 notes in the street and with no chance of reuniting them with their rightful owner, I have put the notes in the nearest charity collection tin.


You'll be St. Snakehips to me for evermore now.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Let's say you walk into a coffeeshop and order a Piccolo and a Pain au Chocolate - which should come to £4.70 - yet you're only charged 47p.
> 
> a) you notice before you tap your card on the reader
> 
> ...


If by any remote chance my holo were to slip then.......

a) Without appearing too eager, tap card and get away to table, pronto.

b)I Keep cool, act as if nothing has happened.

a) or b) part two......

Enjoy two thirds of the Piccolo and a bite or two of the pain au chocolate before complaining that coffee is sour, the pastry is stale and demanding a full £4.70 refund. Result!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Jon said:


> You'll be St. Snakehips to me for evermore now.


 @Jon

Confession time!

Aged 6 I stole a tanner, an old six penny piece, from a girl in my class, Yolande Head. I found it in the playground and despite the fact that she told the teacher she had lost her dinner money, I kept shtum. Seem to recall going to the post office on the way home and spending it on three penny chews and a sherbet dab.

The guilt has haunted me for years!

Does this cause you to reconsider my sainthood?

PS:

I actually quite fancied Yolande so perhaps justice was done when aged 8 she emigrated wth her family to Australia?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Snakehips said:


> @Jon
> 
> Confession time!
> 
> ...


This is like the time I found the truth out about all those celebs I used to watch on TV in the 80s...


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Jon said:


> This is like the time I found the truth out about all those celebs I used to watch on TV in the 80s...


Jon, can we keep this just between me and you?

Up until now I've never told another living sole, not even Mrs Snakehips.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Snakehips said:


> Jon, can we keep this just between me and you?
> 
> Up until now I've never told another living sole, not even Mrs Snakehips.


Your secret is safe with me.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

A) I'd mention it, even though I would have no guilt or remorse if I kept quiet.

B) Depends.. large chain like Costabucks I wouldn't say anything, after all I wouldn't admit to going there for anything other than the toilet. Small independent that I like going to I'd mention it. After all, they would probably say 'don't worry about it' for being honest. Lets face it, pubs have 'ullage' in the waste that comes out of pumps when they clean them and no doubt any left over food at the end of the day won't be fit for sale after it's gone stale. They must waste a few shot on a morning anyway when sorting the machines/grinder out.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Snakehips said:


> I don't wish to come over all saintly but on two occasions when I have found £10 and £20 notes in the street and with no chance of reuniting them with their rightful owner, I have put the notes in the nearest charity collection tin.


What.....What......What.....











Snakehips said:


> Enjoy two thirds of the Piccolo and a bite or two of the pain au chocolate before complaining that coffee is sour, the pastry is stale and demanding a full £4.70 refund. Result!


That's more like it....phew!


----------



## pjbuk (Aug 23, 2015)

a&b - let them know - the guilt!


----------

